# Frodo's Dreams (merged)



## lisatkiom (Jan 29, 2002)

At the end of A Conspiracy Unmasked, Frodo dreams of white towers and the smell of the ocean, which he will later experience on his way to the Gray Havens. 

In Tom Bombadil's house, he dreams of Gandalf's escape from Orthanc. I think the dream about Orthanc came before Gandalf actually escaped (not sure about the timeline though). 

Why was he having premonitions? Was it the ring?


----------



## Elanor2 (Jan 29, 2002)

Could be. Could be Ulmo using his old inspirational dream trick. Could be Tom Bombadil's influence...

Sam also had a vision of things to happen in Galadriel's mirror, but I am not sure if that was elvish magic or the power of her ring. Frodo had, of course, a ring. And was also "elf-friend". It does not seem far-fetched, either way.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 29, 2002)

Frodo's dreaming starts well before he leaves the Shire. In 'Shadow of the Past' he is reported of having dreams of places he has never seen before (mountains I think). 

It could be the ring working subtly. It would fit with his generally increased perceptiveness that means he can understand something of Galadriel's thoughts. Or he could just be a special kinda guy!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Variag of Khand _
> *Frodo's dreaming starts well before he leaves the Shire. In 'Shadow of the Past' he is reported of having dreams of places he has never seen before (mountains I think).
> 
> It could be the ring working subtly. It would fit with his generally increased perceptiveness that means he can understand something of Galadriel's thoughts. Or he could just be a special kinda guy! *




Also member Gandalf had a ring 2. Also bout that dream member he said it was late in coming! I think the elf rings can plant fair images in other 's heads. Gandalf> Havens, orthanc, mountains, GALADRIEL> Havens, mirror? Who knows?


----------



## Thorondor (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elanor2 _
> *Could be. Could be Ulmo using his old inspirational dream trick. Could be Tom Bombadil's influence...*



Yes Ulmo did use dreams, but wasn't Lorien the Master of dreams? I always assumed Frodo's and also Boromir/Faramir's dreams were from him.


----------



## Aldanil (Jan 30, 2002)

And wasn't Olorin of old often to be found in the halls of Lorien in Valinor?


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 8, 2002)

*Frodo's Dreams*

Does anybody have an explanation for Frodo's dreams?

Was he seeing things past, present, or future? (I guess present.)

Was it because of the Ring?

There's one that's clearly of Gandalf leaving Orthanc via eagle... but the others are less clear. Any explanation for what Frodo was seeing in those?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Frodo's Dreams*



> _Originally posted by Goroshimura _
> *Does anybody have an explanation for Frodo's dreams?
> 
> Was he seeing things past, present, or future? (I guess present.)
> ...





I personally think that frodo got his dreams through the power of the ring. Since Gandalf has 1 of the 3 i think that Frodo bearing the one got a vision as it was made to rule all the rings from Gandalf's ring i'm sorry but i can't remember the others and i remember posting about this somewhere else and they all had reasons for the rings making the dreams. Sorry i can't remember about the other dreams or the other thread. Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 9, 2002)

Good one, Beleg; that's precisely what I think. But did Frodo have other dreams that could be interpreted as preminitions? I don't think the voices he heard struggling inside his head on Amon Hen count, as they were directly induced by both the Ring and Olórin.


----------

